# Radio lost transmission/reverb



## Kevin (Feb 5, 2014)

Apollonian cog-shift  ‘69-’71: [Light blue sky dark blue a marble floating in the black is beautiful from the side portal and we are all brothers now.

I saw a movie about some friends who started what became a world trend. 
They’d backstabbed slashed and sued each other by the end.  Smart boys, so smart.  

And now it is that the little brick and mortar serves as a nothing more than frilly dreams of yesterday’s hoarder. 

Little jack horner sits in a corner, chewing his nails away.
What does he do? So shabby shoed.
And he hasn’t filled up a larder.
No violin, old to begin, 
his work has become so much harder.
Little-jack-dull-boy sits-in-a-corner…

end transmission].


----------



## alanmt (Feb 6, 2014)

Trying to come up with something more useful than "This is awesome."

The English teacher in me wants to insert commas into line 3.

I would remove the "it is that" in line 4, but you may have a style purpose for it.


----------



## escorial (Feb 6, 2014)

I read this yesterday and was hoping for a comment that would give me some insight into it's meaning!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

Alan: line 3 commas...two of em, right? yes...
* it is that*- some 'thing' I picked up from a French teacher..Q'est que c'est ...who said the reply to which was translated to 'it is that' which I found to be very logical, but words that we generally leave out in English. I use them in the hypothetical or during a discussion of concept (though I am often wrong)   

e- 'cognitive shift'. A few of the most highly selected, highly trained, most self-disciplined, regimented (while very intelligent) people in the world (or off the world) experienced this. Apollo(s) 9, 11...  I am intrigued.  The rest has little connection...except by the sequence of my thinking as I recorded it. Pow!


----------



## escorial (Feb 9, 2014)

looked up cognitive...so it's about a level of intelligence beyond most people and some of it is not related..I'm thinking your one of those people with a high IQ and the stuff that's not directly related is your POV that only you can relate to.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

> looked up cognitive...so it's about a level of intelligence beyond most people and some of it is not related..I'm thinking your one of those people with a high IQ and the stuff that's not directly related is your POV that only you can relate to.


- "- shift"  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_shift  High IQ? Nearly 100. Ya, I'm like in the high 70's.  "...that only you can relate to." - definition of 'daffy'?  Having fun, mate.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump, missed this...


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Apollonian cog-shift  ‘69-’71: [Light blue sky dark blue a marble floating in the black is beautiful from the side portal and we are all brothers now.  *(did you edit this?, I remember a pause here that felt more transcendent...Just wondering?)*


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't think so. Been awhile. I would have to eliminate 'and ' after portal to create a pause. I think it's as it was originally.
I would change my reply. The link is not really what I was after. More this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just remember really enjoying this piece. (Don't remove the "and")


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 22, 2014)

This is brilliant Kevin.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 22, 2014)

This is funky art. Nice one


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you guys... I guess I did all right


----------

